# Custom Sub Box for my MK4



## hawaiian003 (Jul 14, 2010)

thinking about making more but wanted to see what others think of it first


----------



## Justin_Eshelman (Dec 4, 2010)

Personally, i dont like it at all.


----------



## 215_2_PHX (Nov 25, 2011)

I can appreciate the creativity and thought you put into it, not to mention it almost has an OEM look to it. Id be a little concerned with the weight of it though on that thin shelf. And how is the sound quality? from your pictures it looks like the face of the sub is only inches from the trunk floor.

So not to be confused with a bad comment.... I think it looks good.


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan. Not trying to offend you but it's just not my style. It looks way to heavy for the parcel shelf and looks like it would make the shelf bounce and rattle every time the bass hits.


----------



## JWalker814 (Sep 27, 2011)

if ther was some way to strengthen the shelf. go for it. or go with a relatively small sub nothing bigger than a 10" shallow but you may still get an access of vibrations. for best sound you want a strong base. with this, it looks like the whole shell will wobble with the sub.

or another idea. you could go with two 8" woofers and put them closer to the seats , just make sure u balance out the weight. or even a sub on one side and hang ur amp on the other. but i still wouldnt go with anything too heavy.


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

you hid the sub well but the amp is still visible


----------

